# Orders to Germany and Alternative Payment Methods?



## mattwelcer (Jul 29, 2006)

Sent an email early this morning about this, not heard from you yet so i thought i try the forum regarding a few queries I have. I am living in Stuttgart, Germany but originally from the UK. I would be interested the following products;

Meguiars Speed Glaze #80
Meguiars Dual Action Cleaner Polish #83
Meguiars Soft Buff Foam Cutting Pad
Meguiars Soft Buff Foam Polishing Pad
Meguiars Soft Buff Foam Finishing Pad
Meguiars The Ultimate Bonnet
Meguiars Lambs Wool Wash Mitt 
Meguiars Wheel Brightener
Meguiars Wheel Brightener Bottle (which spray head would be best to use, Chemical Res. Sprayer Head?)
Meguiars Chemical Res. Sprayer Head??? (See above)
Sonüs Der Wunder Drying Towel - 2 Pack 

So my questions are can you ship to Germany, what other forms of payment can you accept as I do not have my cheque book here with me in Germany and I do not have Paypal either. Finally is the 'dw' discount code still applicable to international orders?
Many thanks for your time and I look forward to hearing from you soon!

Best Regards,
Matt


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have JUST replied to your email. 

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, Mondays are always busy as we have all the emails in from over the weekend, I am working at about 9am this morning at the moment which is when yours came in 

If you dont get it I will gladly post it up here :thumb:


----------



## mattwelcer (Jul 29, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I have JUST replied to your email.
> 
> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, Mondays are always busy as we have all the emails in from over the weekend, I am working at about 9am this morning at the moment which is when yours came in
> 
> If you dont get it I will gladly post it up here :thumb:


 Some what confused to your answer but i have replied as i assume you would want to keep the matter more private than a debate here on the forum.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Huh?

All I was doing was explaining why it had taken me a while to answer your thread.... Nothing more than that  I didnt want people to think I hadnt answered, Im sorry Matt if it comes across that way.  

If you want to discuss your potential order here or on email its all good with me. I really dont mind... :thumb: 

I have replied to your email that you sent back though


----------



## mattwelcer (Jul 29, 2006)

There were no misunderstanding from my point of view. As you state in one of your sticky threads the 10% discount is available to all DW members, however in your email you tell me not to use as an international person/member. This seems some what unfair.
You also say this is because you run a business and in the past you had problems with postage costs. Well if this is the case make sure you have the ability to accurately calculate your postage costs like most companies i have dealt with do. If you cannot calculate this, then send the person the item(s) order and then charge them after sending. Yes you could loose out but at least the person would be invoiced for the correct amount and you would not loose any money. Further as they would supply you with a postal and contact address and billing address you would have a way of pursuing said person if they did not pay after receiving your goods.

To be honest i am some what disapointed and hoped you would be willing to help and give good customer service. It appears not as i was and still am prepaired to purchase these products i will be taking my business elsewhere, sorry a potential customer lost and i can't see me recommending you in the future.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

This is the email I have just received from you?

It almost feels like I am dealing with two diffrent people?

As far as I was aware (See below) I had said to use the discount code as normal. I also said that if there was a diffrence in carraige then we may sort it out.

Im sorry if this has come across as me not being helpfull enough  I try my best.

Regards,

John

Hi John,

Many thanks for the reply, additionally I am a friend of "Mark Byrne" who knows you through "Michael Snasdel" from the "Cruise South" meet and he recommended your company. I have helped Mark out with obtaining a lot of items from Germany (through eBay) for his car (Silver Mk3 Golf, under going a VR6 conversion) so he can vouch for me not being some unknown and a trustworthy person.

Further more if there is a discrepancy in the carriage costs I would be more than willing to pay the difference afterwards as I appreciate you have a business to run and not a charity. I hope that some how we could proceed further with this as you came highly recommended from Mark!!!

Best Regards,
Matt​


*From:* John - Clean and Shiny [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* 21 August 2006 18:04
*To:* 'Matt Welcer'
*Subject:* RE: Orders to Germany and Alternative Payment Methods?
​
Hi Matt, 

Thanks for the email and your comments. 

The only reason we say we don't like people to use it is that 9/10 times we find that when we take orders to the post office that are overseas they end up costing a lot more than we charge for carriage and most of the time we end up almost funding the order ourselves. This is of course not your problem and we simply want to provide car care products to enthusiasts like yourself but we do have a business to run with overheads etc… 

As you have quite rightly quoted the discount is for forum members and we do not distinguish at the present time where in the world these members may reside so of course we will stand by the use of the 10% discount. I must thank you for pointing that out though, as we now need to change the wording on DW to incorporate the fact that it is uk delivery addresses only. 

As I say its not because of where the money paying us originates from its simply a case of the amount of carriage we pay and its nothing personal to you. J

Look forward to hearing from you. 
Cheers, 

John Hole 
Clean and Shiny Ltd 
Unit 13 The Business Centre 
Molly Millars Lane 
Wokingham 
Berkshire
RG41 2QZ
(T) +44 (0) 7795 395999
(F) +44 (0) 1189 795509
www.cleanandshiny.co.uk

*****************************************************
Unless Clean and Shiny Ltd has agreed otherwise in writing, this e-mail is not intended to create legal relations. This e-mail is confidential and may be legally privileged. If you are not the intended recipient, please delete it immediately and contact the sender by e-mail or telephone. Internet e-mails are not necessarily secure. Clean and Shiny Ltd accepts no responsibility either for breaches of confidence that may arise through the use of this medium or for changes to any e-mail which occur after the e-mail has been sent. If this e-mail contains any opinions or information which do not relate specifically to the official business of Clean and Shiny Ltd, they should be treated as those of the sender and not given or approved by Clean and Shiny Ltd. Clean and Shiny Ltd has taken all reasonable precautions to ensure that this e-mail and any attachments have been swept for viruses. However we cannot accept liability for any virus that might be transferred by way of this e-mail. You are strongly recommended to carry out your own virus checks.
*****************************************************

​*From:* Matt Welcer [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* 21 August 2006 16:57
*To:* 'John - Clean and Shiny'
*Subject:* RE: Orders to Germany and Alternative Payment Methods?


Hi John,

Many thanks for the reply, may I ask why I cannot use the discount code when it states on the website that the code is for all members of the Detailing World forum. Thus I am a member of the forum it would seem I should be entitled to the 10% discount.

If it is the case that I am not entitled to the discount then I feel I will take my business else where as it is quite a bit of money I am prepared to spend as I believe the products I listed below are in the region of a 150GBP., which can be paid for from my UK bank account. and therefore no international money transactions and possible delays or problems with payment.

Regards,
Matt

​*From:* John - Clean and Shiny [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* 21 August 2006 17:44
*To:* 'Matt Welcer'
*Subject:* RE: Orders to Germany and Alternative Payment Methods?
Hi Matt, 

Thanks for the email. 

Yes we can ship to Germany. 

You can pay us via your credit card on the website. 

On international orders we would prefer you NOT to use the discount code. 

Delivery is £20 and this is charged for on the website. 

I hope that helps. 

Cheers, 

John Hole 
Clean and Shiny Ltd 
Unit 13 The Business Centre 
Molly Millars Lane 
Wokingham 
Berkshire
RG41 2QZ
(T) +44 (0) 7795 395999
(F) +44 (0) 1189 795509
www.cleanandshiny.co.uk

*****************************************************
Unless Clean and Shiny Ltd has agreed otherwise in writing, this e-mail is not intended to create legal relations. This e-mail is confidential and may be legally privileged. If you are not the intended recipient, please delete it immediately and contact the sender by e-mail or telephone. Internet e-mails are not necessarily secure. Clean and Shiny Ltd accepts no responsibility either for breaches of confidence that may arise through the use of this medium or for changes to any e-mail which occur after the e-mail has been sent. If this e-mail contains any opinions or information which do not relate specifically to the official business of Clean and Shiny Ltd, they should be treated as those of the sender and not given or approved by Clean and Shiny Ltd. Clean and Shiny Ltd has taken all reasonable precautions to ensure that this e-mail and any attachments have been swept for viruses. However we cannot accept liability for any virus that might be transferred by way of this e-mail. You are strongly recommended to carry out your own virus checks.
*****************************************************

​*From:* Matt Welcer [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* 21 August 2006 09:03
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* Orders to Germany and Alternative Payment Methods?


Hello John and Adrian,



I found out about your website through the DetailingWorld forums and having spoke to a few users on there wanted to contact you regarding a few queries I have. I am living in Stuttgart, Germany but originally from the UK. I would be interested the following products;



Meguiars Speed Glaze #80

Meguiars Dual Action Cleaner Polish #83

Meguiars Soft Buff Foam Cutting Pad

Meguiars Soft Buff Foam Polishing Pad

Meguiars Soft Buff Foam Finishing Pad

Meguiars The Ultimate Bonnet

Meguiars Lambs Wool Wash Mitt 

Meguiars Wheel Brightener

Meguiars Wheel Brightener Bottle (which spray head would be best to use, Chemical Res. Sprayer Head?)

Sonüs Der Wunder Drying Towel - 2 Pack 



So my questions are can you ship to Germany, what other forms of payment can you accept as I do not have my cheque book here with me in Germany and I do not have Paypal either. Finally is the 'dw' discount code still applicable to international orders?

Many thanks for your time and I look forward to hearing from you soon!



Best Regards,

Matt


----------



## Snazy (Nov 13, 2005)

Guys guys guy...... lets work this one out.
If I can help in anyway, money transfers etc, let me know


----------



## mattwelcer (Jul 29, 2006)

Nothing to work out, i got my products from somewhere else (delivered today) and i was still given discount! Also no need for help with transfers as i am originally from the UK and therefore still hold a UK bank account as well as a German bank account.
I just found it some what unfair that i was told NOT to use the 10% discount code being international and now i see they have changed their discount policy so that it only applied to UK orders because they claim to loose money on international orders! Its not my problem if they cannot calculate their international shipping costs and then feel they loose out.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

mattwelcer said:


> Nothing to work out, i got my products from somewhere else (delivered today) and i was still given discount! Also no need for help with transfers as i am originally from the UK and therefore still hold a UK bank account as well as a German bank account.
> I just found it some what unfair that i was told NOT to use the 10% discount code being international and now i see they have changed their discount policy so that it only applied to UK orders because they claim to loose money on international orders! Its not my problem if they cannot calculate their international shipping costs and then feel they loose out.


Hey Matt,

Dont really need to turn this into a full blown debate, Snazy was only trying to help 

However, as I said in the emails above you COULD have used the discount no probem... It was also never a probem about money being paid and it didnt matter where in the world you were as it was credit card/debit card payments all the way baby!

As it seems such a big thing about the discount on International Orders Adrian has reinstated it today 

Thanks for your comments though, they are all taken on board 

Glad you got the order sorted with Alex before he went on holiday :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I think everything that needs to be said has been said now chaps


----------

